# My Trailer Shopping Has Come To An End In An Unexpected Way



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's awesome! Talk about a birthday present...LOL!

That trailer looks brand new, congrats


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I bet that was a truly happy birthday ...;-)
uhm....could I borrow your dad in March?;-)


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

NICE!! What a great dad!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw this on CL, too. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I bet that was a truly happy birthday ...;-)
> uhm....could I borrow your dad in March?;-)


Wow! I know you won't wish to spread him out too thin but... Could I have him in July? 

Happy Birthday to you, too.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing! What a great dad you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy birthday! That is an amazing present
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy my birthday was Nov 28th so can I have him for Christmas???


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow wee...your dad is a doll. Does he need a new wife? LOL Wish my hubby would bring me a trailer for Christmas.

I think that would be sweet to get him something for his racing car - and go with him. Daddies like that. My hubby loves to spend time with our daughter...he may fuss about all the $$ she costs but make no mistake. She is his pride and joy. 

Love your new trailer - happy trails!!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! My dad is awesome. He even took me and a friend out to the Rainforest Cafe for lunch! Haha I found out I am so not your typical 21 year old. I ordered my first alcoholic drink and it was good, it was some sweet lemonade thing. I had about 5-6 sips and then had no desire to finish it  I sat waiting for the ice to melt to dilute it a little and my dad looked at me and was like "Do you want my iced tea?" So we swapped drinks. He said he couldn't believe I didn't want to finish my first drink! To me drinking is not a big deal, I'm more of a wine person. Perks of growing up in a heavy Italian family, I was allowed a glass of wine at every holiday dinner once I turned 12. So that might be part of the reason why it's all no big deal to me to be able to drink now. 

All in all I had an awesome 21st birthday with the exception of my mom getting mad at me and hanging up on me because I didn't want to go to a bar with her.:-( But that's another story.

As for borrowing my daddy, I am really, really not good at sharing :twisted: hahaha. 

I love my dad so much! 
Here's a picture of us being goofy in Walmart haha don't judge!


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

What a wonderful Dad to be intuned to you and what is important to you. Enjoy you new birthday gift..... and Happy #21


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Lucky girl (for having such a neat dad and trailer)!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Awwww...that is so sweet. My daughter adores her father and he in turn, thinks she is the greatest thing since sliced bread. I don't think he likes the idea that she is all grown up at 22 years old!!! She will always be his Tutis Angel.

You are lucky to have a wonderful dad!!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow that is so so nice, that he is a special dad and the trailer is amazing. You have a lot to be thankful for Happy Birthday


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! Now that's a Birthday Present worthy of the name! Do you rent your dad out? Jus' sayin..


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Wow! Now that's a Birthday Present worthy of the name! Do you rent your dad out? Jus' sayin..


whoa there, I was first;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> whoa there, I was first;-)


LOL, yeah, but I'm willing to PAY!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I can see it coming....heckuva line, beating each other up over the super dad.....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I can see it coming....heckuva line, beating each other up over the super dad.....


LOL! NAH, I'm gettin too old to be sittin on Daddy's knee anymore!:lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Considering our age, HE might as well sit on OUR lap............


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Considering our age, HE might as well sit on OUR lap............


ROFL......!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am incredibly jealous of your trailer, I really thought I was going to get one this year, but had to spend my savings on necessities, *sigh*

The biggest thing that you have there is the most awesome Dad, never ever forget or take him for granted, and I hope you find a partner who measures up (if that is the direction your life takes)

You are one lucky lady for sure.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry for some reason I couldn't reply from my phone and I've been away from internet for a few days. 

You guys are a TRIP! haha. 

My dad says he's sorry but there is no possible way he could please everybody hahaha. =P


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Darn......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Drat!:lol:


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*dad in a million*

hiya i just read your thread and i think you have a dad in a million seeing storys like this and keeping a suprise like that under wraps is awesome.
and i can emagine that you were deflated when you found out that it was sold.
and i can emagin the joy of finding out that it was in the barn.
its made a good christmass present and thank god he did not buy all the christmass rapping paper at the store.
happy christmass from michael tricky and quincy and a happy new year to you and your fammaly especialy your dad and your horses.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

As a Dad of three Girls we love nothing more than making our girl choke on pizza...LOL...Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I was wondering if your dad would like to adopt me. It would need to be before my birthday in September. Do you think he would mind if his new daughter is older than he is?


----------



## Equine Hoof nut (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome Birthday for you!


----------

